# A note from your moderator



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Tire Rack is proud to sponsor the Bimmerfest Tire and Wheel forum where you can discuss & get advice on wheels, tires and suspension.

As you know, visually & also for performance this is one of the *best* things you can do to your car to make it "yours" .

As for myself, I have over ten years of sales and testing experience here and I get to do quite a bit of testing on the Tire Racks test cars, currently BMW F30 cars This is our sixth batch of BMWs (previously E46 cars) and I've enjoyed driving them on the road and on the track for testing. I personally
owned an E36 M3 for over a decade, so I'm no stranger to joys BMW ownership.

*Please help the forum get credit for sales by either ordering through the link or calling me directly for phone orders* :

As you can imagine The Tire Rack receives thousands of calls and occasionally you may get my voice mail when you call. I do return all messages that I receive as soon as possible, usually within just a few minutes of your call, so, please if you do get into my voice mail, simply leave your name and return phone number. If I have gone home for the day, I will return your call the next day based on a reasonable time from your area code (ie: If you're in Cali, I won't call you back at 5AM your time!).

Simple or short questions are often best handled by email. Email me directly at [email protected] During most of the year I am able to reply within one a couple of hours. During some of our seasonally busy times or when I am testing tires, response time may be a bit longer.

When you have a specific question to post on the forum please start a new thread because can be easy to overlook all of the questions posted deep in other threads.

For faster response you can use my name in the title of your thread. I will personally attempt to take care of every order that comes through Bimmerfest at http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=index.jsp , but in order to process your order more quickly please be sure to type my name in the "previous contact" field or customer comments section towards the end of your online order so that I can find it faster.

FAQs:

One thing worthy of mention on the forums is that your question has probably been asked by someone else before. Learn to make use of the SEARCH feature that this forum has. It really IS a useful search engine so LOOK for your question before you post to save time.

Thanks for stopping by, if you have any questions or would like to order anything from Tire Rack feel free to contact me! :thumbup:

Rudy


----------

